

Marco Arment's view on Grown Up Computing - emilyhuang
http://articles.marco.org/145

======
2muchcoffeeman
He's far too generous to OS X. But my experience is very similar. Once I
switched, the amount of maintenance time dropped and I was more productive.

Momentum and the niceties of Apple hardware and software keep me on their
platform.

------
codex
Corollary: since most OSS software is a bit of a hassle to use, most OSS users
(and contributors?) are teenagers, who have more time than money.

------
rdl
I wonder how much additional product development he could do for the cost of a
housekeeper/cook.

